# RCS 2 of them hidding alot



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi﻿*new to shrimp keeping.* I have 4* Red cherry shrimp, i g﻿ot them 2 days ago.* When I fist put them in they werr pretty active.* 2 M 2 F.* Water parameters amonia 0 water temp 22/24 degrees aqua clear filter 30 (i have 20 gallon tank planted) with air stones and filter on high 24/7.* I also have 2 nerite snails tha5 are thriving.

So 1 M and 1 F still eat alot and move around enough.* My other F And M just hide in the same spot for hours on end sometimes not even eating.* The M hides under driftwood and the﻿*F in a tall ant at the*base but she like to be facing the substrate. Is this normal? I see them move*here and there and eating when out but*like mentioned they like to hide and not move for hours sometimes.

Its like theyre full and arent hungry so they just*chill.* The other two ate almosy always eating when visible which is way more often then the 2 that hide.

Im kinda super stressed any adv﻿ice or help is appreciated*


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. You've very small bio load at the moment. Cherries do have their rest periods, plus they were added 2 days ago, give them time to settle. 

Though they do like a gentle current, if you've the air stone and filter on high, might stress them out. 

The tank is cycled right? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

LaceyRen said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. You've very small bio load at the moment. Cherries do have their rest periods, plus they were added 2 days ago, give them time to settle.
> 
> The tank is cycled right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Though they do like a gentle current, if you've the air stone and filter on high, might stress them out.

Tank was cycled for 2 weeks, Inhave a very trusted guy at Aqua plus in mintreal who tests my waters amd wouldnt sell me anything if my water parameters were off as they were when i firat went to see him and he refused to sell me anything.

I went back 1 week later amd my parameters were on point and told me i was good to go. Only thing was ph differwnce his ph is at 6.5 as mine is at 7.6. I acclimatised them for roughly 2 hours.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> Though they do like a gentle current, if you've the air stone and filter on high, might stress them out.
> 
> Tank was cycled for 2 weeks, Inhave a very trusted guy at Aqua plus in mintreal who tests my waters amd wouldnt sell me anything if my water parameters were off as they were when i firat went to see him and he refused to sell me anything.
> 
> I went back 1 week later amd my parameters were on point and told me i was good to go. Only thing was ph differwnce his ph is at 6.5 as mine is at 7.6. I acclimatised them for roughly 2 hours.


You're fine, just make sure the current isn't too strong.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

LaceyRen said:


> Mattyshrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Though they do like a gentle current, if you've the air stone and filter on high, might stress them out.
> ...


Awsome thanks ive lowered my filter to minimum power and just have one small airstone going


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> Awsome thanks ive lowered my filter to minimum power and just have one small airstone going


You would want to take the windelov ferns (if they are live plants) out of the substrate or they'll die.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> Mattyshrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Awsome thanks ive lowered my filter to minimum power and just have one small airstone going
> ...


Is this better?


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> Is this better?


Perfect. The rhizome needs to stay out, while the roots can be pushed inside the substrate. Tie them to the wood and they'll attach themselves to the surface.


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

thezenmaestro said:


> Mattyshrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Is this better?
> ...


for the windelov fern how do i trim it once it gets too big

And i forget the name of this plant...anyone that can help me out?


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> for the windelov fern how do i trim it once it gets too big
> 
> And i forget the name of this plant...anyone that can help me out?


Looks like elodea anacharis

As for your windelov fern, it will grow bushier and thicker, thin it out by gently break out pieces of rhizomes that will have leaves on them, give them away or sell them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

LaceyRen said:


> Mattyshrimp said:
> 
> 
> > for the windelov fern how do i trim it once it gets too big
> ...


Shrimp molting

One of them has already molted (I think one of the males). Bought them on sunday.

1- Is that a good sign of water parameters?

2- Is that a good sign of health in general?

3- Is that a goos sign for minerals in my water?

Thanks alot any advice helps &#128578;


----------



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

Mattyshrimp said:


> Shrimp molting
> 
> One of them has already molted (I think one of the males). Bought them on sunday.
> 
> ...


Certainly. Being able to molt fine generally conveys that the water parameters are fine. Look at the molt and if you find it thick and colored, it conveys that the water is hard and the shrimps had a hard time shelling it out. If you continue to see the molts, you are good to assume that things are going good for the little beings.

And keep posting the pics


----------

